# Party game help for adults - rubber ducks?



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Just my opinion (which doesn't mean much ), but i think that unless it is being tied into a carnival or circus theme, there is no way to escape a rubber ducky game being a lil' too cheesey for adults. There are a lot of great ideas for adult halloween party games if you search through the threads.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Cheese can be okay if it's going to be a drinking game.


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

Putting a mister in the sink will make it more interesting. It would be funny if one of the ducks were rigged to give a mild shock. The rest could say "try again".


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

chartreusechaos said:


> Putting a mister in the sink will make it more interesting. It would be funny if one of the ducks were rigged to give a mild shock. The rest could say "try again".


Love it!


----------

